# Paleo chocolate coconut flour cake – wheat free



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

This is a good recipe for those struggling with a wheat-free diet. It's quite tasty and filling and the addition of almond meal gives it more of a grainy texture. NB: The coconut flour and almond meal are both very high in fibre however low FODMAP as far as I know. The cake mixture doesn't rise much so I use a small aluminium pudding bowl lined with baking paper as the cake would be too flat in a cake tin.

The quantities are correct. You only need a little.

¼ cup cocoa

¼ cup coconut flour

1 ½ teaspoons bicarbonate of soda

½ teaspoon ground cinnamon

4 eggs

¼ cup honey

1 teaspoon vanilla extract

¼ cup melted butter

¼ cup almond flour / meal (optional)

salt (optional)

Preheat over to 160 degrees. Combine all dry ingredients. Add eggs, honey, vanilla & melted butter. Mix well. Place mixture into small, lined oven-proof pudding bowl. Bake for 40 minutes or until cooked through. (A higher mixture will take longer).


----------

